# pictures or suggestions for making hanging body bags?



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone have good ideas / pictures of how to make body bags to hang from above ( with bodies in them preferably )  I remember someone on the board used carpet scraps with good results... 

i would like to make 4 or 5 of them.... I will start with any ideas for good bags? clear plastic tarps tied at both ends? 

any suggestions... please throw my way! thank you.. ec


i went through the haunted house at Universal Studios / CA and loved the body bags... (scared the hell out of my daughter) so i would love to create something similar... they seemed to be filled with body parts and blood...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An old thread, but might be a good place to start:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18172&highlight=body+bag

And another old thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6206&highlight=foam+bodies


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the ones at Universal, but if you are looking at making ones that look like the Coroner's bags, you might consider getting inexpensive tarps from Harbor Freight, and fold them up and around your "Bodies", and duct tape them closed on the backside (away from the viewer, then add a zipper, or something that looks like one, to the front side of the bag. I'd have the actual hook it hangs by connected to the head inside the "bag". This keeps the "body" from sagging to the bottom of the bag. If you have your shiatsu massager(s), you can place them in the bag around the stomach or chest area to make it look like there is something in the bag squirming to get out.
You might look at thrift shops for old luggage. Hanging clothes bags to be precise, for zippers. You can use duct tape to hold the zippers onto your "bags", since they don't actually have to work. You only need to put them on the bags closest to the viewer, using a strip of duct tape on the ones behind will make the viewers think they all have zippers.
You can stencil on the name of the hospital, county or city the bags are supposed to be from to help sell the illusion.
Real body bags are never clear, they're almost always black and opaque.
It helps hide stains, and also blocks off the light to slow deterioration.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Most medical examiners offices and Coroners don't even use body bags unless necessary. I'm also trying to figure out why one would be hung. It isn't deterioration, but decomposition, and that will happen no matter what- unless refrigeration or frozen.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I scored a real body bag last week, in addition to the large and black, it also has large straps for lifting and carrying.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Im trying to figure out how to make some body like bags to hang also but i do not care about a head i was thinking maybe black plastic and tie one end in middle and maybe having a pcv pipe inside other with a rope to hang have yet to try to make one my problem with props is do not have the heads for em


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the help/suggestions... the more i think about them, the bags up at Universal Studios looked more like long heavy punching bags... they were thick and filled with liquid / body parts, (opaque in color, so you could tell there was 'stuff' in the bags) really pretty gnarly... i am hoping to do a couple of bodies hanging (like in a meat locker) and then some of the filled squishy filled body parts..... ec


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwwww,
That will look cool. (I know, I know...totally sick)


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for providing those links RoxyBlue.
What a great, cheap and easy idea!! I'm making some of those for sure.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

easycraig said:


> thanks for the help/suggestions... the more i think about them, the bags up at Universal Studios looked more like long heavy punching bags... they were thick and filled with liquid / body parts, (opaque in color, so you could tell there was 'stuff' in the bags) really pretty gnarly... i am hoping to do a couple of bodies hanging (like in a meat locker) and then some of the filled squishy filled body parts..... ec


If the bags were opaque, how could you tell there was something in them.
Opaque means you can't see through them, or see the contents from the outside/exterior.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-sorry, guess i should have said the bags were semi-clear... it was tough to see exactly what was in them... the body parts that pushing toward the exterior walls of the bag were easy to see... 


will watch my words around here...... jeezzzzzzz ec


----------

